# Ζώα υπηρεσίας



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

> Several service-animal organizations and people with disabilities argued that banning reptiles and insects was fine but that excluding miniature horses and primates simply went too far.


Άρθρο στη New York Times.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο. Το απήλαυσα δεόντως. Και πολύ διαφωτιστικό όσον αφορά την Αμερικανική νοοτροπία απέναντι στα πράγματα (μαζί με τις Νοικοκυρές σε απόγνωση).


----------

